# CBD oil no THC



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if we can get CBD oil with none of the stuff that makes you high in Thailand as husband take sit for his arthritis Thanks


----------



## Don_Lugo (Aug 20, 2018)

Did you find your answer?

I'd like to know your solution.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

No feedback and no solution I m afraid


----------



## andrew8 (Oct 5, 2018)

Do you have an alternative at all? Unless it is the only thing that works, I wouldn't risk it personally. The penalty is just too great.


----------

